# Shrimp eats snail!



## George Farmer (8 Apr 2012)

I didn't even notice the snail until I edited this shot for publishing!


cherry by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## malawistu (8 Apr 2012)

Wow that's amazing who needs assassin snails  brilliant picture and lovely coloured cherry  


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## spyder (8 Apr 2012)

Mmm tasty 

Great catch.


----------



## Kristoph91 (8 Apr 2012)

Great shot!
Wonder how often this is happening...


----------



## rolexbene (8 Apr 2012)

My shrimp seem to love the taste of snail too. 

CSD_1408.jpg by rolex.bene, on Flickr


----------



## Liam (10 Apr 2012)

Lovely shrimp and photo, I doubt the shrimp can actually eat the snail in either photo, unless it was already dead, it is probably picking the food off the shell, guess the snail gets a shock though.


----------



## callmephathead (14 Apr 2012)

Liam said:
			
		

> Lovely shrimp and photo, I doubt the shrimp can actually eat the snail in either photo, unless it was already dead, it is probably picking the food off the shell, guess the snail gets a shock though.


I agree, most probably eating off the shell in my opinion


----------



## MisterB (11 May 2012)

great pictures, and great colour in that cherry.

ive seen my CRS doing similar things with physa snails, i wasnt sure if they were eating the snail or just "stuff" of there shell.


----------



## Christor (18 May 2012)

My shrimp live almost exclusively on crushed pest snails ha   great colours!


----------



## hobbyshrimp (4 Jun 2012)

Christor said:
			
		

> My shrimp live almost exclusively on crushed pest snails ha   great colours!



now thats a nice plan for my ramhorn out break


----------

